# Older Weber 3 burner gas grills, which one?



## lakedawgs (Jul 5, 2019)

Looking for an older Weber 3 burner grill to complement my smoker and Performer kettle. Looking at these two Spirits. Which one and why. Also, what is the difference between the older Spirits and Genesys grills?
Thanks for your wisdom!
Matt


----------



## sandyut (Jul 6, 2019)

I have an at least ten year old genesis and it still kicking like day one.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jul 6, 2019)

I have a 2005 Silver A like the grill on left. It’s a two burner I got from a little old lady in a trailer park and is like new. I love the reversible cast iron grates and nice disposable grease pans. If you want to add a rotisserie find older  Weber’s with burners running side to side or E to W as they say. For three burners try to find Genesis 1000- with the deep box and 13 flavorizer bars.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 6, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> For three burners try to find Genesis 1000- with the deep box and 13 flavorizer bars.



I have used both the Genesis 1000 and the Genesis Silver B. 
In my opinion the Silver B (2000 - 2001 year model) with shallower fire box is the better grill.
I used that old Silver B for both grilling and smoking for years with great results. I wish I had kept that grill and restored it.

Unfortunately, I can't say the same for the Genesis 1000.  Don't get me wrong,  it is a nice grill for grilling.  But with that deeper box, the burners are too far away from the grates.  And the grill has too much draft to use it for low and slow and is prone to flame outs
Then again, it's a grill not a smoker. 

I just happen to have an old Genesis 1000 sitting around the corner of the house.  Just for giggles I should fire it up one of these days to see if my opinion will change. 

P.S.  It is not for sale!


----------



## lakedawgs (Jul 6, 2019)

Might have just stumbled across a deal. Not sure of the model. Getting it for free. Owner says 'the hose is bad'?? Pretty sure it is a Genesis but do not know anything about it. She says it looks great with no rust. Other pic is for reference.
Anyone know the model and rough year on this one?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 6, 2019)

lakedawgs said:


> Looking for an older Weber 3 burner grill to complement my smoker and Performer kettle. Looking at these two Spirits. Which one and why. Also, what is the difference between the older Spirits and Genesys grills?
> Thanks for your wisdom!
> Matt



Both of those grills are good.  Though, I do like the spirit with the stainless side table.  
The one with the molded side shelf looks like the plastic is showing signs of deterioration.  As it gets worse, the plastic will shed the reinforcing fibers.  YUCK!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 6, 2019)

lakedawgs said:


> Might have just stumbled across a deal. Not sure of the model. Getting it for free. Owner says 'the hose is bad'?? Pretty sure it is a Genesis but do not know anything about it. She says it looks great with no rust. Other pic is for reference.
> Anyone know the model and rough year on this one?
> 
> 
> ...



It is a Genesis 5000.  Looks to be in great shape.  Hard to say what year though.  Does it still have the sticker with the model number and hopefully the date code? If does, you can look it up on Weber's site.


----------



## lakedawgs (Jul 6, 2019)

Going to try to pu today. Will be in a hatchback car so I am going to remove the lid and hope I can squeeze it in. Should be able to. Will run the sn when I get home. Will post pics in the morning hopefully.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 6, 2019)

Can't beat getting that grill for the small price of replacing the hose/regulator assembly.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jul 6, 2019)

That’s a nice score. Ask about rotisserie as it has the mount attached.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> That’s a nice score. Ask about rotisserie as it has the mount attached.


I saw that this morning but didn't say anything . i agree ,,, ask .


----------



## lakedawgs (Jul 6, 2019)

Picked up the grill today. Not a 5000 like the stock pic posted but a 3000. He took off the bad hose and threw it away. Also took off the right side pot burner and tossed it, said 'it was bad'.  Was not able to talk to him upon pickup, it was in the driveway. Flavorizer bars and burners are a pile of rust. New burners and bars will run about $110 - 120. Would need to replace the wood slats, no big deal and likely have wood stock in the garage.  Seems to be a deep body, which I have read is good. Debating on restoring this grill. 
Any way to test or check the manifolds to see of they are good?
Thoughts?
Thanks for the insight. Oh, have owned a charcoal Performer for years, but have been 'bit', I got the bug bad.
Matt


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 7, 2019)

Congrats.

This guy has put togther a pretty good list of must do's for Weber restoration projects.

https://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?69...together-a-quot-How-To-quot-Restoration-Guide


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 7, 2019)

lakedawgs said:


> Might have just stumbled across a deal. Not sure of the model. Getting it for free. Owner says 'the hose is bad'?? Pretty sure it is a Genesis but do not know anything about it. She says it looks great with no rust. Other pic is for reference.
> Anyone know the model and rough year on this one?
> 
> 
> ...


That is identical to my 1995 NG Genesis, except yours has the side burner, and has the painted wood shelves (mine has teak). I've replaced a lot of things, but mine still works as well as when I got it 24 years ago. I use it several times a week. 

In answer to your original question, the Summit, back then, was a much lower-end model. Having said that, if the burners in the Summit are indeed a little closer to the food, that would probably be a good thing. The only complaint I have about my Genesis is that even after a 15-20 minute preheat, it is just a little short of the heat to get a good sear. If I ever replace the grates again (I've replaced them once), I'll get CI to help solve that problem.


----------



## Braz (Jul 7, 2019)

Looks like a fun restoration project to me. My experience is that free stuff is usually expensive in the end. But fun.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 7, 2019)

Braz said:


> My experience is that free stuff is usually expensive in the end. But fun.


That's so true that it should be a bumper sticker.


----------



## DD Alberta (Jul 7, 2019)

lakedawgs said:


> Looking for an older Weber 3 burner grill to complement my smoker and Performer kettle. Looking at these two Spirits. Which one and why. Also, what is the difference between the older Spirits and Genesys grills?
> Thanks for your wisdom!
> Matt


I have the same barbeque since 1998 - a Genesis Silver B.  It works like new.  You can't go wrong!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 7, 2019)

DD Alberta said:


> I have the same barbeque since 1998 - a Genesis Silver B.  It works like new.  You can't go wrong!


----------



## lakedawgs (Jul 7, 2019)

Not sure if I am going to restore or give to a buddy. Found this online for a good deal, just not exactly sure what it is. Cannot read the text on the Weber badge. Anyone tell me what this is?
Still not sure if a deep box or shallow box grill is better. I have a Performer I have smoked on for years, keeping it.
THANKS
Matt


----------



## lakedawgs (Jul 7, 2019)

OK, seller just got back to me, it is a Genesis Silver. Super clean on the inside. Think I might jump on this for $80 and give away the 3000 that needs Flavorizer bars and burners and a rework on the wood slats.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 7, 2019)

80 bucks with 2 tanks ? I think I would do it too ,,, and keep the free one .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 8, 2019)

Go for the Silver.


----------



## lakedawgs (Jul 8, 2019)

Picking up the Silver on Thursday, I hope.  Will post pics.
THANKS MUCH TO ALL!
Matt


----------



## lakedawgs (Jul 11, 2019)

Picked up the grill today.
Genesis Silver Series B, October, 2003.
$75, included a full tank and a half + tank of LP.
Condition is amazing. There is really nothing to 'restore' at this point.
Any tips or stuff I should know about this grill is appreciated.


----------



## Braz (Jul 11, 2019)

Great score! You basically got the grill for free considering the value of the two tanks and the gas. Now lets see some cooking.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2019)

Very nice . I agree . You got 80 to 100 bucks in tanks and propane . 



lakedawgs said:


> Any tips or stuff I should know about this grill is appreciated.


I don't have that style , but on my Genesis I make sure to keep the grease cleaned out from anything under the burners . Had a fire on start up once . Wasn't good .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice.

Get one or two cast iron smoker boxes to place above the front burner for smoke. 
Don't bother with those V shaped boxes that go between the flavorizer bars. They are thin so the chips will burn up relatively fast even if they are presoaked. 

This box should fit between the bars and the grates.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 12, 2019)

Get a rotisserie if the seller didn't include one.


----------



## lakedawgs (Jul 12, 2019)

OK, looking at covers. What kind of Genesis do I have?
E-310, Genesis II, 300??
Bit confused by all the models I am seeing.

Also, what covers do you like (buying one for my Performer also.)
The Kingkong covers get amazing reviews and look great.

THANKS
Matt


----------



## Braz (Jul 12, 2019)

Here is a site that might help clarify what size cover you need.
https://www.webergrillcover.com/weber-genesis-grill-cover/


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2019)

Looks like Braz has you covered for the gas grill . I bought the cover for my performer from Weber.  Well made and heavy duty .


----------

